

Raising Capital? This is a Must Read - DrivenByNumbers
https://medium.com/terebinth-collective/66eebd95e548
David Adeyalo, from Terebinth Collective, writes an amazing piece about raising capital for your startup.  He analogizes Jordan Belfort&#x27;s character from WoWS with all startup founders.<p>Don&#x27;t simply &#x27;pitch&#x27; investors… tell them a story!<p>Article Title:
Becoming the Wolf of Wall Street (or How to Raise Money for your Startup) 
Why Raising Money For Your Startup is Like Using Jordan Belfort’s Stratton Oakmont Kodak Pitch (without any of the cheating or lying)
======
DrivenByNumbers
David Adeyalo, from Terebinth Collective, writes an amazing piece about
raising capital for your startup. He analogizes Jordan Belfort's character
from WoWS with all startup founders.

Don't simply 'pitch' investors… tell them a story.

Article Title: Becoming the Wolf of Wall Street (or How to Raise Money for
your Startup) Why Raising Money For Your Startup is Like Using Jordan
Belfort’s Stratton Oakmont Kodak Pitch (without any of the cheating or lying)

